# Remote Start For 2016 Rogue



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

So as many of us are now aware... There is no remote start for our new vehicles. If we want a remote start, we must get an after market remote starter installed. Today I was talking to the business I would have do mine, if I get one, and was told that because it's a push button start then I have to give up one of my key fobs to be wired under the dash. Extra key fob.... Approx $400. Installation of remote start... $400. Looks like I'll be walking out and starting my car the rest of this winter.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I remember the sales person telling me about the remote start feature with NissanConnect - that the Rogue I was purchasing would have that. I was surprised when I found out that it doesn't have it. Have Rogues from previous years had the capability?

I had no idea that the key fob replacement was that high... definitely not a "spare key" to misplace.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

From what I understand.. They may not have "come with" the remote start, but it was available to get. 

Now, the replacement fob price was what I was told by the after market installer. Here's the kicker in my mind.... The fob that we use to start our car will be wired under the dash to allow the remote start to work... So let's say someone pops my lock and gets in the car... It's not only already running, but they have a fob right there for them to use in the future. This may play havoc with the warranty and insurance concerning the anti-theft.... I'm second guessing the whole remote start thing...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its probably just as well. Aftermarket remote starters can be problematic, and frankly you do not want one in any case if you value your car. 
Here is a good read for you.
Warming Up Your Car in the Cold Just Harms the Engine


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

What a slap in the face... Just received an email from Nissan telling me to try my new remote start (as if my Connect Services were even working). Read that dang email three times and no where does it state that it's only available on certain cars. In fact... It specifically lists my 16 Rogue and last six of the VIN. Talk about false advertising. I'm contemplating an attorney by this point. I bought this car November 7!!


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is so messed up! Are your Connect services still not working??? I had an experience with a different car manufacturer years ago. A feature was listed for the car that I purchased. When I couldn't figure out how to get it to work and took it to the dealer, we found that the feature would be available beginning with the next year's model. I was ok with that until I thought about it and looked (again) at the features included with MY car. I ended up submitting an arbitration form to the manufacturer showing that they listed it as an included feature. I asked that they either make the necessary modification to include the feature or refund me the cost of the feature package. They made the modification. Seems like that email would be the same thing - it is, in essence, saying that your Rogue has the remote start feature. Just sayin...


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Sadly, no my Connect Services are STILL not working. Now they are telling me it's Verizon fault. I emailed my salesman that I was considering an attorney and he immediately sent it straight to Nissan... Saying it's not the dealerships fault their advertisement is incorrect. I agree.... However I do not have anything in writing that says the remote start would be included with the app when I bought the car. I was simply told that by multiple people (and now their email). Of course it would also be nice if their app actually worked.


----------



## dasha10 (Mar 21, 2016)

*2016 Rogue Remote Start*

While I was debating on buying this 2016 rogue SV one of the the Salespeople said to remember they install Remote Starts. They knew that was holding me back from purchasing it.
Guess what...there are only aftermarket starters and Nissan said that could void my warrant. No , it can't be installed by the Dealership, the Sales person did not know what he was talking about.
So I am stuck with the car until it is paid off. 
I have never heard of a new car that couldn't have a remote installed. 
:crying:


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I hear you! And I was told it will NOT void the warranty. However, if anything goes wrong because it was installed incorrectly, then that is not covered, so you go to a reputable installer. AND....the fact that you pretty much MUST buy another key fob (or know that you will never ever lose your one remaining fob) that will be permanently attached to your car.... Yeah it's all pretty much a pissy situation.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah that really bites. Nissan could have done a better job on this one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Far East of Canada (Jul 28, 2016)

Not a member as yet & not sure if I can post but will try....& will join later...
I'm in Canada on the East Coast (NL). Have a 2013 Rogue with an aftermarket
remotes starter that was installed by the dealer & has worked flawlessly ever since.
Also have a 2015 Sentra with a remote starter installed by the dealer - no extra fob
required - just push one of the button on the OEM fob & it starts.
Turning the 2013 Rogue back & picking up a 2016 Rogue SV AWD tomorrow afternoon.
It will have a dealer installed RS with no extra key needed - it will start same way as
my sentra starts - push button 3 times.
Downside to putting it on the OEM fob is that the range is somewhat reduced.
The added cost for my RS installed in the 16 Rogue is $400 Canadian....
I've seen it before in other forums where things appear to be different in other
parts of North America & in Europe for sure....


----------



## blaqman80 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Maybe it's for the best*

So I am a new 2016 Rogue owner and I love it. When I made my agreement, however, I asked for a starter. Prior to signing, I was told it would be a Nissan OEM part (by the gentleman filling out the agreement) after signing, the more knowledgeable salesman informed me of what we all know to be true, that this isn't possible. It will in fact be an aftermarket starter, but it won't affect my warranty. I have been checking investigating, and unfortunately, no one from Nissan will help find an OEM solution. The Altima is the exact same engine, so I don't understand why they can't just throw an Altima remote start module into the Rogue and swap out the fobs. Since they don't seem willing to do this, I will push to make sure the starter has smart phone connectivity at least. Then I will be able to lock, unlock, start, stop, and track my car from my phone. No nissan connect membership required. This seems ultimately better in the long run anyway. No extra fob, no range limit, and no membership fees! Maybe I should be thanking nissan for leaving the Rogue out of the OEM remote start group.


----------



## Skinsrouge (Oct 21, 2016)

I too was told that part of Nissan Connect was a remote Start. Was even shown a flyer like this one https://www.trophynissan.com/blog/2015/august/6/new-technologies-offered-on-2016-nissan-rogue.htm. feel like I was lied too to purchase the car when they knew how important a remote start was to me.


----------



## Mayen00 (Nov 28, 2016)

I sell for a nissan dealership in Wisconsin. I can help all of your guys frustration. I bought my fiance a new 2016 rogue. You can add remote start aftermarket and you will NOT lose your keyfob to be permanently placed in the vehicle, this was correct last year. You can get 3X lock remote start and still use your oem remote for the remote start all you have to do is hit the lock button 3 times on your intelligent key and it will automatically turn on the vehicle. This way will only set you back around 250.00 or less. NissanConnect is a joke the app never works and we never hook it up for the customers due to fraustration. People buy the rogue due to its styling, performance, equipment and excellent fuwl economy if your buying the rogue for nissan connect your buying it for the wrong reasons. I hope you guys are enjoying your new rogue happy holidays!


----------



## Hickory (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got a 2015 Rogue and thinking I would like to install a remote starter. Can anyone recommend an aftermarket product that has worked well for them? Thanks


----------



## treimche (Jul 2, 2005)

*Rogue remote start is NO PROBLEM!!*

So much misinformation in here. You all need to bring your vehicles to me in Fargo, ND at Motoring FX where I run a small aftermarket remote start install shop. These cars can be done without losing one of your OEM keys. After the install is complete, you can use your OEM key fob to remote start, an aftermarket long range remote, or even your iOS or Android phone, it all depends on what you want and how much you want to spend.


----------



## deedee2 (Jan 19, 2017)

i've been leasing I Nissan rogue 2016 since November 2015 and has pushbutton start. since I live outside of Buffalo New York and a lot of ice buildup on the Windshield ,the defrosters very slow to defrost chipping the ice off this difficult the way the windshield wipers are situated , I was thinking of a remote start. I was told by someone who installed them for different dealerships that he could do it for $200.
I talked to the local Nissan dealership that installs them and they told me it will be 379 to install they also said that if I had it done privately they would know that it wasn't on my records of paying for it with Nissan so it might be a problem I was thinking almost $400 is a little pricey since my lease is half over .
you mentioned $250 is that because you're in a different state? do you think I should have it done privately or just skip it altogether 
thanks for the information


----------



## Dapper52 (Feb 16, 2021)

MidnightJade said:


> So as many of us are now aware... There is no remote start for our new vehicles. If we want a remote start, we must get an after market remote starter installed. Today I was talking to the business I would have do mine, if I get one, and was told that because it's a push button start then I have to give up one of my key fobs to be wired under the dash. Extra key fob.... Approx $400. Installation of remote start... $400. Looks like I'll be walking out and starting my car the rest of this winter.


I had a Remote start installed and use my original fob to start vehicle .Did not have to use the fob under dash


----------



## Stitch 626 (Jan 12, 2022)

MidnightJade said:


> So as many of us are now aware... There is no remote start for our new vehicles. If we want a remote start, we must get an after market remote starter installed. Today I was talking to the business I would have do mine, if I get one, and was told that because it's a push button start then I have to give up one of my key fobs to be wired under the dash. Extra key fob.... Approx $400. Installation of remote start... $400. Looks like I'll be walking out and starting my car the rest of this winter.


So I know all these are old. But I just purchased a 2016 rogue sl and the other day I was tapping the lock button constantly, just out of nervousness that it didn't lock and it started. I've yet to be able to repeat but it seems there's someway to remote start them.


----------



## Boom52 (11 mo ago)

blaqman80 said:


> *Maybe it's for the best*
> 
> So I am a new 2016 Rogue owner and I love it. When I made my agreement, however, I asked for a starter. Prior to signing, I was told it would be a Nissan OEM part (by the gentleman filling out the agreement) after signing, the more knowledgeable salesman informed me of what we all know to be true, that this isn't possible. It will in fact be an aftermarket starter, but it won't affect my warranty. I have been checking investigating, and unfortunately, no one from Nissan will help find an OEM solution. The Altima is the exact same engine, so I don't understand why they can't just throw an Altima remote start module into the Rogue and swap out the fobs. Since they don't seem willing to do this, I will push to make sure the starter has smart phone connectivity at least. Then I will be able to lock, unlock, start, stop, and track my car from my phone. No nissan connect membership required. This seems ultimately better in the long run anyway. No extra fob, no range limit, and no membership fees! Maybe I should be thanking nissan for leaving the Rogue out of the OEM remote start group.


How and where do you get this done? I have a 2016 rogue.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Boom52 said:


> How and where do you get this done? I have a 2016 rogue.


There are now aftermarket Remote Start units that use multiple-press combinations on the factory fob in order to implement RS without needing a separate fob. For most of them you "teach" it your fob's RF and RFID characteristics like cloning a garage door opener. Chances are the previous owner of @stitch626's vehicle had one of those installed.


----------



## Stitch 626 (Jan 12, 2022)

MidnightJade said:


> So as many of us are now aware... There is no remote start for our new vehicles. If we want a remote start, we must get an after market remote starter installed. Today I was talking to the business I would have do mine, if I get one, and was told that because it's a push button start then I have to give up one of my key fobs to be wired under the dash. Extra key fob.... Approx $400. Installation of remote start... $400. Looks like I'll be walking out and starting my car the rest of this winter.


So. I just accidently discovered my 2016 Rogue SV does in fact have remote start. I do not know the official button press combinations, but I can now do it consistently with the following using the lock button: medium press, medium press and then 5 quick presses. If anyone needs a video I can do one and link it here. But overall the 2016 nissan rogue sv does appear to have remote start. I am not aware of any aftermarket installs and this is accomplished with the original fobs.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Stitch 626 said:


> So. I just accidently discovered my 2016 Rogue SV does in fact have remote start. I do not know the official button press combinations, but I can now do it consistently with the following using the lock button: medium press, medium press and then 5 quick presses. If anyone needs a video I can do one and link it here. But overall the 2016 nissan rogue sv does appear to have remote start. I am not aware of any aftermarket installs and this is accomplished with the original fobs.


If it doesn't have a dedicated RS button on the fob, then it isn't factory. Nissan does not make (and to my knowledge never has made) any remote start without a dedicated button. Even if you bought the car new, it's very common for dealerships to add aftermarket RS systems as a "value add-on" or by customer request. I guarantee you'll find an aftermarket system hiding someplace under your dash, probably hidden way up behind the BCM and fusebox.


----------



## Stitch 626 (Jan 12, 2022)

VStar650CL said:


> If it doesn't have a dedicated RS button on the fob, then it isn't factory. Nissan does not make (and to my knowledge never has made) any remote start without a dedicated button. Even if you bought the car new, it's very common for dealerships to add aftermarket RS systems as a "value add-on" or by customer request. I guarantee you'll find an aftermarket system hiding someplace under your dash, probably hidden way up behind the BCM and fusebox.


Does the after market system integrate witht he factory fob?


----------



## Stitch 626 (Jan 12, 2022)

Stitch 626 said:


> Does the after market system integrate witht he factory fob?


Here's a link to a video I just created. Just to expand the discussion because I don't know if an aftermarket can integrate into the factory fob. If so then lucky me, but if it does work for everyone then even better.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Stitch 626 said:


> Does the after market system integrate witht he factory fob?


Yes, MPC and several other companies make "OEM-activated" remote starts that work using unique keypress sequences on the factory fob. They all work basically the same way, a control module gets connected between the BCM, RKE, and fob antenna connections so it can read fob transmissions and then "spoof" the BCM by pretending to be a key and manipulating the brake and button signals.


----------



## Stitch 626 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'll have look into that, see which one it is so I can maybe get an idea of the correct sequence. Thanks for the update and info


----------



## AZLadyrides (7 mo ago)

dasha10 said:


> *2016 Rogue Remote Start*
> 
> While I was debating on buying this 2016 rogue SV one of the the Salespeople said to remember they install Remote Starts. They knew that was holding me back from purchasing it.
> Guess what...there are only aftermarket starters and Nissan said that could void my warrant. No , it can't be installed by the Dealership, the Sales person did not know what he was talking about.
> ...


I just got remote start done at the dealership service dept, they bring in a vendor who does it for them. $850 in AZ.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

I had an experience with a different car manufacturer years ago. A feature was listed for the car that I purchased. When I couldn't figure out how to get it to work and took it to the dealer, we found that the feature would be available beginning with the next year's model.


----------

